# Valbazen Dosage



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I have a new doeling that is coughing. It's a very wet cough with no other symptoms. None.

I'm going to give her Valbazen for lung worms, but I have a question on the dosage. In goatkeeping 101, the dosage says 1cc/10 lbs. On the bottle it says 3ml for a 75 lb goat. So do I give her 3cc or 7.5cc?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Cindy,
I have always given 1cc per 10lb just like Goatkeeping 101 says. Never had any problems.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Cindy, how old is your doeling?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

6 months old.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I would give 1cc/10# also.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

We used to use 4cc per 100 pound and have very poor fecals after 10 days, it also at the time (pre cydectin) was the wormer we were using for HC and tapes...1cc per 10 pounds works...does it work for you? Fecal and find out  Our old 48 hour milk withdrawal was also on 4cc per 100 pounds...I also use Valbazen since I keep it here for infant worming, for cocktail worming. It is our most broad spectrum wormer, but you had better fecal to see if it even is a wormer you should be using for warm weather blood sucking worms since it no longer works here at any dose. Way to closely related to Safeguard/Panacur. Vicki


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Vicki,

I'm only using it for lungworm. Cydectin took care of the others. She has a persistent wet cough, with no other signs of anything else.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

BUT! When we did those low dosages with the white wormers were we bolusing????
I do 1cc per 10 pounds for tapes on kids and that is all I use it for. It has been written off around here too but I actually have not tested it in a bolused doe. 
Lungworm - you will see first stage larvae in fecals. I posted a microscope photo eons ago but can't find it to repost- sorry. A thread like obvious wormy looking thing. Normal flotation will show them if you pull your sample within 5 mins of saline solution soak. Otherwise they sink to the bottom so if you don't see them fish around and take a sample from the bottom. You will know if you have them. Maybe she has allergies!!!!!!! Our LM buck used to drive me crazy- slick as waxed glass and wet cough. He was allergic to golden rod!

Moxidectin is effective for all stages of lungworm.
http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp?cfile=htm/bc/120700.htm


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Your of course right Lee, no I have not gone back to any of the old wormers for HC since Cydectin is working so well. Yes I do think we will be able to use some of the old standards now that our does are carrying such better immunity. Vicki


----------

